# Looks like no yard display for me this year



## Eyes_in_the_dark

It's a good and bad thing, bad because no display this year and good because, we're moving into an apartment to pay some bills off so we can buy our own house in the next year or so.

Looks like mostly what I'll be looking for and posting about this year is Halloween party ideas and decoration tips.


----------



## trishaanne

Sorry to hear that you won't have a display this year, but best of luck on the house. There are years when I wish I could just take a year off, not decorate or anything, but people come from all over now and they expect us to be here. Enjoy your time off, maybe visit some other displays and steal, um, I mean, borrow, some of their ideas for a later date. I've been workin on our party ideas and details for the past year, so anytime you want to talk party....I'm ready!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

It's understandable that you want to save for a house; best of luck to you.

Just think - you'll have lots of time for planning.


----------



## ScareShack

I skiped a year or two of doing my outside display. Its hard no to want to, but the break can be nice.
In ur sitituation, the rewards will be great by owning ur own home.
Best of luck with the move, and best wishes for when u find that house.


----------



## SkullAndBone

Focus on a great costume instead!!


----------



## roadkill

There's quite a bit of your haunt you can still use and do in the apartment for your party. Not to mention all the costume and makeup things you can do to really make a totally over-the-top party.

You have definitely got your priorities in order. Save up and get that house - then knock their socks off!


----------



## Lilly

Glad you are trying to get a house thats good...
who knows maybe you can still do a small one at your apt . like roadkill says inside ,or I guess you will have to see who's doing what where you will be living.


----------



## SkullAndBone

Eyes,

You might take a peek at this vid. 
The Haunted Balcony from Hamburg folks have done very well with a very tight spot.

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAOvLur4R24[/nomedia]

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKmaGLxbW8I[/nomedia] 'in german'


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark

I guess I’ll just have to wait and see what appt. we get (ground floor and its’ layout) to see just what I can do with it. I am going to plan a party and dec the inside out nice big-time and I will be coming to you guys and gals (trish) for help with that. Y’all are right a house of my own is the most important thing at this stage but, I will miss sitting in my garage watching the kids play in the yard while I work on a prop….we’ll see what happens. Thanks for all you guys support.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sometimes a break is a real good thing.


----------



## bozz

We did a real nice job in our apt. before we built a new home......wish I had pics of it....we enclosed the hallway from the front door about 6' and it was a cool tunnel with cobwebs,blacklights,sound effects, and various other surprises.......most of my boys friends were scare to come inside our apt.,.....lol...we keep it family friendly.......it was very cool display.......you can do wonders in small places.


----------



## CerysCrow

Good luck on the house!

(I am sure that you'll have a rockin' party this year!)


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

Our first year in our brand new home we moved in on Sept 24- there was NO way we were going to pull off our annual Halloween Madness! Besides, we buildt our home and there were only 10 other homes in the whole neighborhood and no streetlights (that was a plus at the time litlle did I know!) SO we went to some friends house and passed out trick-or-treats- totally boring...but the next year...the neighbors knew the Halloween Lady had arrived and they've been enjoying the madness ever since!!! So taking some time off to pay off bills and save up for a house will reward you more than you can imagine once you get into your new home and the neighbor's realize who's moved in! Maybe its time for one of your friends to have a party and you help out- or go haunt their yard if you just cant stand it...just a thought


----------



## Vlad

Hi Eyes, it's a shame that you won't have up your ususal display, but it is all for the better in the long run. Please don't just hang out in the few sections about interior designing and parties. Everyone's opinion is welcome everywhere all the time.


----------



## BobC

Taking a year off isnt an option for me, it took me so long to get the loyal people that come every year to see my haunt and spread the word about it. But I could see where an apartment could be cool less space saves money and gives you the oportunity to focus on a few props instead of 50 which means more time for detail and making things just right. Good luck with everything. :jol:


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark

Vlad, I wount be a stranger in any of the forums, just because I'm not building a display doesn't mean I don't like to keep-up with what you guys and gals are doing.

Lets see where I end-up and we can work from there...


----------



## IshWitch

Now you need to find a house that is hauntible!


----------



## primalpanic

Absolutely. Best of luck. And you can always start building new props amd decorations now.


----------



## craigfly06

dont feel bad, I too will not doing any displays either. I lost my house because of this economy ( will not get into it because "big brother" monitors will delete me for something.) I lost 90 % of my Halloween stuff. Some was home made, some bought, when times were good, but it was all thrown away. going from a 4 bed room house with 20 some years of stuff to a 2 bedroom apt, well you can just think about it. I still am depressed. The moral of the story is be thankful for what you have, and enjoy it. Because you just never know!


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Great job in trying to save for a house. Being in an apartment can be a little hard to get used to. But there are ways you can decorate and apartment so it looks nice and is functional. Lots of ideas on the internet and of course lots of great ideas here on how to decorate for Halloween. There's a really good mix of haunters here that have decorated just about everything you can imagine!

So anyway....have fun on your quest and good luck!
*_


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hopefully EITD has resolved whatever issues may have been issues back in 2007 when this thread was originally posted


----------

